# Looking for a good lump charcoal to order by mail



## holliday50 (Nov 11, 2020)

I live in Northwest Arkansas, and it seems like fewer & fewer stores carry good lump charcoal.  I had been using the stuff Sam's carries, but they even stopped carrying that in the past few months.  Every other store that carries "lump" charcoal needs to rename their produce to "shavings" charcoal...it's tiny stuff and would fall through my grates too fast.  I like a lump with some bigger pieces in it.  Are there any good quality lump charcoals that you can reasonably order online & have shipped?  Any recommendations?


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 11, 2020)

B&B charcoal has good lump. I order it ship to store from Ace Hardware


----------



## ofelles (Nov 11, 2020)

I like Fogo premium lump in my grill.  Jealous Devil is good also.
https://www.fogocharcoal.com/ 




__





						BBQ Charcoal, Briquets, Logs, Rubs | Low Ash & High Heat
					

Not all fire is created equally. See why our high heat, low-smoke products are the choice of BBC Heroes and Heroinnes. Make a Devil's Bargain. Learn more!




					jealousdevil.com


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2020)

All done with lump...way to inconsistent.

A good quality briquette yields better time/temp consistency.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 11, 2020)

normanaj said:


> All done with lump...way to inconsistent.
> 
> A good quality briquette yields better time/temp consistency.



I don't have access to the best thought of lump, so I haven't got any experience with the best,  but I share Normanaj's thought's.  I'm real happy with the consistency, and dependability of quality briquettes.


----------

